# Problèmes avec les tags de Notes



## Rollmops (5 Décembre 2021)

Bonsoir à tous 

Parfois les étiquettes (tags) dans Notes ont un problème :

Les mots composés précédés d'un dièse # ne s'affichent pas en jaune comme ils le devraient…

Seul le premier mot est jaune…

#music-jazz 
#music-classic …

Parfois ça fonctionne :
#illustrations-dessins

Avez-vous ce problème ?

Merci


----------

